# Trail maintenance



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

"Appalachian Engineering" style. On my southern Ohio property which I tend to leave overgrown as a refuge spot from the surrounding farm land. I just mow easy access trails to two permanent stand/blind locations. More than anything, to give my elderly friend easier access.

Behold: My patent pending "Toe Gitter" mower. Made from a garbage day lawn mower that I repurposed. Put a lift kit of four back wheels from other mowers on it. Cut off any and all safety features(except the dead man handle). Make one pass to the stand, make another pass right next to it on the way out. Before and after pic of the trail and the shooting spot.

My friend just shakes his head. "...I'll tell 'em where to find your body, cause I can't drag you back to the road..."


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

awesome mini brush hog lol


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

bustedrod said:


> awesome mini brush hog lol


It has an 8 inch high cut. Perfect for knocking back weeds.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hillbilly engineering at it's best! Haha, just kidding. Nice of you to do that for your elderly hunting friend, plus he can now sneak in & out and not make any noise. Don't be surprised if the deer don't start using it too. I do somewhat that too about the last 50 yds to my stands, get a rake and clean a 3 ft wide path and clear sticks and twigs so I can make a stealth approach to my stand. Had several deer sneak within 20 yds before I saw them on the trail I cleared.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

My dear old MIL has a Gravely riding tractor she loves for trails - the deck goes all the way up to about 8-10" high.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice! I have an uncle who's an innovative tinkerer. His yard is bumpy and uneven... he put some big wheelchair wheels on his gas grill, you can push it across the yard with a finger!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Shade from large mature canopy is my best trail maintence, but in a few open spots (top) I'll take the walk behind weed wacker up to cut it back to the dirt , wanting to try another food plot up there but never seem to get it done , shelled corn seems to work just fine
Use to pull a drag behind the 4wheeler to clear leaves off the trail , but running on it seems to mulch up dry leaves









Last year










After the weed wacking.... 15.00 at the flea market


----------

